# White Bass



## stevenyp (May 27, 2018)

Pretty new to fishing and was looking to go out to some of the reservoirs this weekend for white bass. Anyone have any tips they'd be willing to share? Went a few times last month and kept seeing jumping/splashing fish but couldn't catch any. Typically fish early morning around 5-6 till 10 am. Thanks!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Use anyting silver or white and keep it shallow when you see the schooling fish. You cannot retrieve a lire fast enough to keep it away from a schooling/frrdinf white bass. Now, if you want the larger fish ing the school, cast a silver jigging spoon (Hopkins Spoon or like it) and fish under the schoo;. The bigger fish will be waiting for wounded baitfish to float down so use a lift and flutter retrieve.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

When you catch 1 tie a 3 foot line to its mouth and attatch it to a bobber.let him go Then you can follow them around


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Farmhand said:


> When you catch 1 tie a 3 foot line to its mouth and attatch it to a bobber.let him go Then you can follow them around


Joking lol. But as a kid i can tell you it works


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

We used to go down where the Geneva marina is before it was built on lake erie right around dusk and watch for them to start jumping and cast a agitator bubble ? I think that's what they were called ? With a 3 foot leader and a white floating popper that looked like minnow and cast right in the middle of them . They were very easy to catch and aggressive .


----------



## Black swamp rat (Sep 24, 2010)

You could try the pier at the mouth of the portage river in port Clinton, used to hammer them there


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

If you don't mind a drive clear fork in richland county is great and has nice shoreline access caught some really big ones and in good numbers. Small in line spinner or minnow on a floating jig good luck and FISH On !!!!!!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Most of the NW Ohio upgrounds are overrun with them Please catch and keep as many as you want !!


----------



## stevenyp (May 27, 2018)

been to a few NW upgrounds and couldnt seem to find any haha


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

I have an elderly man who can't fish anymore who loves them I catch them in NW all the time I just give them to him he loves them. Works out good


----------



## stevenyp (May 27, 2018)

good to hear! im just hoping to catch anything other than catfish and bluegill from the reservoirs


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Let me know when ya wanna go buddy


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

stevenyp said:


> been to a few NW upgrounds and couldnt seem to find any haha


 Findley has had them forever ferguson fostoria


----------



## stevenyp (May 27, 2018)

Oh, I've been fishing at Delta since I'm from Toledo and don't wanna drive too far. Been using cranks, jigs tipped with a white curly tail, and floating jigs with nightcrawler. Saw some guy pull out 12 white bass one day so I think i'm doing something wrong


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

You can still catch them in the Maumee all summer long. Just have to head upstream a bit Wiers up to Grand Rapids Better luck there then Delta Put on some old tennis shoes and start wading


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I took the family out for a bit of fishing and got into a zillion of them on the lake. We were using 2 3/4" Big Joshy swimbaits... The bass loved'em.

In the past I have had great success with Hopkins Shorty spoons. They cast a mile. Cast past the school and start your retrive before they hit the water. Retrieve them fast enough to keep them on top. If they don't hit them on top stop for a second and they will smash them on the drop. Often an erratic retrieve works when steady doesn't.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I always watch the birds up Erie, The River, & Berlin,,,,, if the gulls are diving, they are feeding on the shiners that the W bass are hoarding/ chasing to the surface. 
AND, those W Bass zone-in on surface splashing,,,, SO, I use a large slip bobber, or popping corks, & shiners up close to the surface to attract them.
I caught 53 W bass inside of the breakwall, in May. I seen the feeding frenzy, dropped anchor, tossed a cork & shiner & It was on! 
They were thick,,,,, all the way up the Bula River.
Same thing/ way, in the Berlin backwaters. make some surface noise, & then cast silver spoons or white roostertails past them.
GOOD LUCK,,,,, Report back.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Always finish your retrieve all the way in. At times they will follow and hit the lure at your feet! We catch quite a few from the Ohio River at Greenup Dam while fishing for the Hybrid Stripers. So try a bigger bait sometimes, zoom Flukes long Rapalas, prop baits work great on top. The list is endless for catching, but my go to lures are 1/16 oz white marabou crappie jig behind an agitator and 2 1/2 inch Fin S minnows. Sluggos work great too. Good luck!!


----------



## stevenyp (May 27, 2018)

update: went fishing to delta, wauseon, and archbold reservoirs and didn't get a single white bass, only caught one largemouth all day (fished from about 5:30 to 12), threw spoons, floating jigs with nightcrawlers, bobber and nightcrawler, and an 11-13ft diving crankbait-- must be doing something wrong I guess haha. I get seasick so can't go out on a boat and gotta stick to shorefishing, any tips on what reservoirs to fish? Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Well we just had a nasty front move through the last few days a a nne wind so don't give up hope. Good to hear you caught the large mouth we have another front coming this weekend watch the wind if it's out of the north it tough. Keep fishing you will find your rhythm as always FISH On!!!!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Most of the NW Ohio upgrounds are overrun with them Please catch and keep as many as you want !!


James, I love catching and eating white bass, so where are NW Ohio upgrounds? Are they on the lakeshore or inland lakes, I would love to relieve you of fifty or so! Iam about three miles from the PA border.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Mainly the ones we talk about are in NW Ohio. Google


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

REY298 said:


> James, I love catching and eating white bass, so where are NW Ohio upgrounds? Are they on the lakeshore or inland lakes, I would love to relieve you of fifty or so! Iam about three miles from the PA border.


He's talking about any of the upground reservoirs that supply water to small cities. Not a specific place.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

erie sniper said:


> He's talking about any of the upground reservoirs that supply water to small cities. Not a specific place.


Thanks a lot cause I had no idea of where that might be.


----------

